# Restless legs



## BRT (May 6, 2014)

My 49 year old wife seems to have what she thought was restless leg syndrome, but the doctor said no. Still, she is very restless in bed and has woken me many times flipping and flopping around. In the last few months she has become VERY HORNY, wanting sex all the time.
Last night she was very restless in bed and I asked her if she was OK during one of her restless moments and she said she thinks she needs sex. Well, I did my duty and gave her 2 orgasms--She fell right asleep and slept well the rest of the night.

Could she have reached the post menopausal increased sex drive?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

She might have.

Sex will cause an increase of good chemicals in her brain. That could calm down the restless legs.

Why does her doc say that she does not have it? What does he tell her the problem is?


----------



## BRT (May 6, 2014)

He told her to cut back on coffee after 6pm--that was a hard habit for her to quit


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

RLS is a nervous system disorder that effects people in middle age. I also have RLS...I am also HD....my RLS actually inhibits my already HD..maybe she has just reached her height in sexuality while also developing RLS at the same time


----------



## BRT (May 6, 2014)

Well, I am by no means complaining! I feel like I got my sexy wife of 20 years ago back! I am very sexual,I always have been,so keeping her satisfied is no issue, but I can only climax about 4 times a week. Being the same age as her, I have read this is normal for me and since I can reach and maintain an erection, she's happy.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Well then I am happy for your friend....maybe there is a scientific link between RLS and sex!!! You and your lovely wife can be the case study!!! 

Welcome to TAM!!


----------



## the2ofus (Jan 28, 2014)

Hmmm are RLS and HD connected, another one here in both camps.

Taking lots of magnesium helps my legs relax.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

the2ofus said:


> Hmmm are RLS and HD connected, another one here in both camps.
> 
> Taking lots of magnesium helps my legs relax.


That is really good idea....I will have to do that as well...I have found jogging has helped with my RLS and all over stress relief....


----------



## BRT (May 6, 2014)

*what is HD?*



the2ofus said:


> Hmmm are RLS and HD connected, another one here in both camps.
> 
> Taking lots of magnesium helps my legs relax.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

I have RLS (35 in June). I've had RLS since I was early teens. I also have MS (Progressive/Regressive). It's funny, last night I took a sleep aid (over the counter) with a buckleys because I've been pretty sick the last week and it did the total opposite of what the sleep aid was suppose to do. I had such bad restless legs (try body more likely) that it felt like I was vibrating from feet to head.

Sometimes certain medications, foods and environments can cause RLS to be worse. Stress, preservatives in certain foods...

I use Apple Cider Vinegar pills to lessen my RLS symptoms (works well for me). Sex releases Oxytocine which is a natural relaxant. Could be she is self medicating for the RLS. Get a second opinion too on the RLS. It is under diagnosed, especially in women.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

BRT said:


> He told her to cut back on coffee after 6pm--that was a hard habit for her to quit



Note to self: 8pm coffee from now on.


----------



## JustHer (Mar 12, 2013)

RLS is usually an allergy or reaction to something, like medication. It is one of our bodies way of telling us we consumed something that doesn't agree with us. It could be dairy, meat, diet cola, anything. Have her keep track of what she is eating.

She also could very well be going through peri-menopause. Some women have a few symptom, some have many. No way to tell how her body will handle it.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

I don't know where you get that RLS is an allergic reaction? For some it is neurological (in fact for most it is). While some foods and chemicals can cause more severe bouts of RLS it has never been linked to allergies... Nor have I ever heard of RLS being linked to allergies. It has to do primarily with the ANS or autonomic nervous system. It can be a secondary for diseases like MS, fibro and other autoimmune diseases that involve the nervous system.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

The only other link is a lack of either calcium or magnesium because muscles need both to function correctly and lack of those two things can cause spasticity is muscle fibers.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

DH has RLS. It gets worse when he's tired. We've taken many late night walks in an attempt to help his legs stop bothering him. 

Maybe I'll just suggest sex the next time he gets restless!! Usually I just massage his legs until he feels better if the walks didn't help.Sex sounds like so much more fun


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Benadryl or anything containing Sudafed gives me restless legs and arms. I hate it!! I don't know which is worse..having my whole face hurt from allergy congestion or spending the whole night w/restless limbs.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

CantePe said:


> The only other link is a lack of either calcium or magnesium because muscles need both to function correctly and lack of those two things can cause spasticity is muscle fibers.


Low iron and low potassium are other things that can cause RLS.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

BRT said:


> He told her to cut back on coffee after 6pm--that was a hard habit for her to quit


Make sure she gets plenty of coffee after 6 pm
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Thound said:


> Make sure she gets plenty of coffee after 6 pm
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:rofl:


----------



## JustHer (Mar 12, 2013)

CantePe said:


> I don't know where you get that RLS is an allergic reaction? For some it is neurological (in fact for most it is). While some foods and chemicals can cause more severe bouts of RLS it has never been linked to allergies... Nor have I ever heard of RLS being linked to allergies. It has to do primarily with the ANS or autonomic nervous system. It can be a secondary for diseases like MS, fibro and other autoimmune diseases that involve the nervous system.



According to the Mayo Clinic

"In many cases, no known cause for restless legs syndrome exists. Researchers *suspect* the condition may be due to an imbalance of the brain chemical dopamine. This chemical sends messages to control muscle movement."

There is also theories that it can be related to obesity, smoking, pregnancy, celiac. There is also the theory that it is an autoimmune disease symptom.

If we really pay attention to our bodies we can learn a lot. Our bodies do talk to us, it is just that most of us don't pay attention or we don't understand the language. There are certain foods that will set it off for me, dairy and diet cokes are big culprits. My husband gets it when he eats red meat.

Most people do not understand how important diet is. The old saying "you are what you eat" is so true.

Any way, don't expect you to agree with me, but it is food for thought for those who want to explore the idea....


----------



## BRT (May 6, 2014)

I will mention to her to monitor her diet.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I have RLS and have had it off and on since I was a kid but the older I get the worse it gets. I'm also higher drive than my H.

Nothing works better than a couple of good orgasms to calm those damn nerves down. I have a routine with my legs, shake them in tempo which relieves the tension in my legs and can also be quite calming. 

I was prescribe gabapentin but only took it for a week, yes it calms the nerves down but also makes orgasm nearly impossible. I take lyrica now, it's not as effective but it doesn't interfere with orgasm ability.

I have one cup of coffee in the morning.

Exercise has absolutely zero effect on it. It happens sitting down while eating, watching a movie, on an airplane and just sitting at my desk. 

The best thing for it....lots of orgasms!


----------



## BRT (May 6, 2014)

Well that's what I plan on giving her!!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

BRT said:


> Well that's what I plan on giving her!!


Such a good husband!


----------



## fightforher (Dec 4, 2013)

Hum,

My wife is approaching menopause and worried that her drive will go down. Wow, seems like the spectrum of where you drive lands after menopause can be all over the place. Hope I get lucky.

Well, enjoy !!!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

fightforher said:


> Hum,
> 
> My wife is approaching menopause and worried that her drive will go down. Wow, seems like the spectrum of where you drive lands after menopause can be all over the place. Hope I get lucky.
> 
> Well, enjoy !!!


I notice my drive slowing down a bit. But it's not that I don't want sex it's becoming more in response to honey putting the moves on as opposed to...do me now and do it good or else!


----------



## fightforher (Dec 4, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> I notice my drive slowing down a bit. But it's not that I don't want sex it's becoming more in response to honey putting the moves on as opposed to...do me now and do it good or else!


Perhaps menopause is a way to give us guys a taste of women with different drives all in the same women. So we get to love one woman for our life, but we get to experience different drives to add some variety to life.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm in peri-menopause due to tubal ligation syndrome, have RLS, PRMS, Spinal Seizures due to the PRMS (thankfully few and far between those) and POTS as a co-morbid diagnosis to my PRMS. I'm still very HD. I admit that orgasm does indeed calm the RLS for sure. Doesn't do wonders for the POTS though...


----------



## fightforher (Dec 4, 2013)

Honestly, you guys make it sound like RLS is the hottest thing.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Re: Restless legs*



fightforher said:


> Honestly, you guys make it sound like RLS is the hottest thing.


LMAO that made me snort laugh.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

JustHer said:


> According to the Mayo Clinic
> 
> "In many cases, no known cause for restless legs syndrome exists. Researchers *suspect* the condition may be due to an imbalance of the brain chemical dopamine. This chemical sends messages to control muscle movement."
> 
> ...


RLS is like a lot of '"Syndromes". When I hear that word used it tells me a lot... it means that there are many things that can cause it and not a lot of research has been done to find out how to do a differential diagnosis to identify the case and then treatment based on actual cause of it in the individual.

The first time I experience it was when I was 35 and pregnant with twins. I was throwing up so much from the pregnancy (lost 25 lbs in the pregnancy) that I was on bed rest. The docs gave me some anti nausea meds... they causes horrible RLS. So I stopped taking the meds but the RLS has never gone away permanently. It comes and goes.

Actually now, 30 years later, it's more like restless body syndrome. I have not found any one thing that stops it for sure. Nor have I found any one thing that seems to start it back up again.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh my lords and ladies... I thought I was the only one who experienced the total restless body thing. My whole body ends up "vibrating" and I toss and turn and twitch all over. So totally get the full body thing.


----------



## BRT (May 6, 2014)

What is HD? (Sorry for the question)


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

HD is high drive as in sexual high drive. Making LD low drive.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

BRT said:


> My 49 year old wife seems to have what she thought was restless leg syndrome, but the doctor said no. Still, she is very restless in bed and has woken me many times flipping and flopping around. In the last few months she has become VERY HORNY, wanting sex all the time.
> Last night she was very restless in bed and I asked her if she was OK during one of her restless moments and she said she thinks she needs sex. Well, I did my duty and gave her 2 orgasms--She fell right asleep and slept well the rest of the night.
> 
> Could she have reached the post menopausal increased sex drive?



I sometimes get that as well, restless leg syndrome. I just do really good leg stretches and its gone. Or Mrs.CuddleBug and I have sex....


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

CantePe said:


> The only other link is a lack of either calcium or magnesium because muscles need both to function correctly and lack of those two things can cause spasticity is muscle fibers.


My Mother in Law had restless leg syndrome for many years. She said it kept her from getting a good night's sleep. She did seem to have some success with increasing her magnesium.


----------



## BRT (May 6, 2014)

*Re: Re: Restless legs*



szhnsfgj said:


> Could she have reached the post menopausal increased sex drive?


 Well after 15 years of hardly any sex, I sure hope so!


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

I have developed what sounds like RLS in recent years (I am 60). It does not manifest every night, and seems more likely to happen on days when I have walked a lot. Stretching before bed seems to help.

My Dr. also said there might be a link to certain anti-depressants. I recently stopped taking Wellbutrin after several years and the RLS symptoms have decreased. FWIW.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Philat said:


> I have developed what sounds like RLS in recent years (I am 60). It does not manifest every night, and seems more likely to happen on days when I have walked a lot. Stretching before bed seems to help.
> 
> My Dr. also said there might be a link to certain anti-depressants. I recently stopped taking Wellbutrin after several years and the RLS symptoms have decreased. FWIW.


Does having an orgasm decrease the symptoms?


----------



## the2ofus (Jan 28, 2014)

Anon Pink said:


> I have RLS and have had it off and on since I was a kid but the older I get the worse it gets. I'm also higher drive than my H.
> 
> Nothing works better than a couple of good orgasms to calm those damn nerves down. I have a routine with my legs, shake them in tempo which relieves the tension in my legs and can also be quite calming.
> 
> ...


I thought I was weird, in my 4th pregnancy I had restless body syndrome, many restless nights unless we had sex. Then I was out like a baby.

My husbands grandmother had RLS for the last 25ish years of her life, we tried everything with her. Now I know we should have just gotten her a vibrator!:rofl: can you imagine taking a 98 yr old woman with a walker to the store to pick one out! I wonder if she had the rls.problem so bad before grandpa died, hmmm, have to ask my husband.


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

A close girlfriend of mine has been plagued with RLS for years. She's tried everything, and here is what works for her:

1. orgasm

2. Clenching her glute and thigh muscles as hard as possible, holding for ten counts, then relaxing. She repeats this several times until the RLS sensation diminishes. I'm guessing this method, like orgasm, has something to do with changes in circulation.

3. A big spoonful of *honey* at bedtime was what helped her the most--you'll find anecdotal evidence for this remedy if you search the web, but doctors are unsure why it works for some people. Interestingly, raw honey at bedtime can also help with insomnia, and this has been medically substantiated, I believe. It has to do with regulating blood sugar at night and not allowing it to dip to low, which can bring a person out of REM sleep and into a more restless state. 

Finally, have you ever heard about putting a piece of unwrapped soap under the bed sheets? It's an old wives' remedy that works for some people, and again, doctors are not sure why. 

RLS sucks--I've had it, but thankfully it never persisted.


----------



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

My personal experience....when I had low iron, I had restless legs. That's how I knew when my iron was getting low. Doctor confirmed it was low, I stopped donating blood and took OTC iron pills for a couple months and it all went away.


----------



## BRT (May 6, 2014)

The wife tried the soap, didn't work,but a good orgasm or two did.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

My ex has had RLS for most of his life, as far back as he can remember. He is ND to LD so not connection to sex drive for him.


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> Does having an orgasm decrease the symptoms?


Anon, the honest and non-tongue-in-cheek answer is that I do not have enough data to tell.


----------



## MisterGadget (Feb 13, 2014)

Ive had RLS all my life im now 34yrs old.

It happens every night unless i ether have an orgasm or i place my feet in an inch or two of cold water for a few min before bed untill cold.

The cold water seems to help ??

I get it also from any stationary position/ excessive heat or visiting warm climate. so work or travelling is a nightmare.

Doctors for years could never explain it.


----------



## 305rob305 (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: Re: Restless legs*



BRT said:


> My 49 year old wife seems to have what she thought was restless leg syndrome, but the doctor said no. Still, she is very restless in bed and has woken me many times flipping and flopping around. In the last few months she has become VERY HORNY, wanting sex all the time.
> Last night she was very restless in bed and I asked her if she was OK during one of her restless moments and she said she thinks she needs sex. Well, I did my duty and gave her 2 orgasms--She fell right asleep and slept well the rest of the night.
> 
> Could she have reached the post menopausal increased sex drive?


Im 30 and I wish my wife woke me up to have sex! Enjoy


----------



## BRT (May 6, 2014)

*Re: Re: Restless legs*



305rob305 said:


> Im 30 and I wish my wife woke me up to have sex! Enjoy


 Well it doesn't happen every night.


----------



## fightforher (Dec 4, 2013)

BRT said:


> Well it doesn't happen every night.


Ah, too bad.


----------

